# T.V Shows Soundtracks



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know if many of you have noticed that the back ground music within a show is generally suitable 4 what's going on on the screen

:blush:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

A good example of this is the back ground music 4 the T.V series 'London's Burning' & particuarly from the film up 2 Series 9 & Unfortantely after that, it became not so good  

:blush:


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

bay how did you NOT tell me you started this thread?!?  (you're only forgiven if was gone during that time)


i love tv show soundtracks.  half the cd's i own are movie/tv sound tracks and a really good portion of the songs i download/burn are from tv shows.  i love them!  rock on!


----------



## angelle myst (Dec 7, 2002)

I have both Dawsons Creek soundtracks (is there a third one out yet?) and i have an X-Files one, was thinking about getting a Buffy one but they are usually more rocky than i like my music 

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 7, 2002)

there isn't a 3rd DC one yet, but i think they're working on it.  the ones i want right now are both felicity soundtracks and the gilmore girls soundtrack


----------



## angelle myst (Feb 17, 2003)

I just bought the Buffy one a couple weeks ago and it's pretty cool! 

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 19, 2003)

i think i just saw something saying they WILL be coming out with a 3rd one for DC. yeah!


----------



## angelle myst (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool! I hope it's a little more rockier than the other two, 'cause they were quite melancholy and some were a tad...boring maybe...if (when?!) you get it, ya gotta let me know how it is 

x x x


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2003)

k, i think i remember seeing it at the end of one of the episodes.  you know one of their 'tonight's dawsons creek featured music by/from..."  but i really liked the last 2 soundtracks.  some of the songs were pretty slow, but there's a mood i get in, that i can't really describe where that type of music is all i want to listen to.  it's really soul southing.


----------



## sweetbabe (Feb 23, 2003)

i like some tv soundtracks..but im more of a film soundtrack person


----------



## nicscifi (Apr 22, 2003)

Got a whole lot lot of TV theme music downloaded on my computer eg Xena, but would hav to say i prefer  movie themes, luv the City of Angels Soundtrack: Uninvited!!!!


----------

